# Winter Hunting



## face.xD (Dec 28, 2011)

What game are you hunting in the winter,and some hunting pictures 
here's my


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

black bands? nice set up sweet ss, the bird got whats coming to him


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job, especially in winter ... Cold is hard on slingshot bands.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice kill, I wish it would snow here!!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good shooting Face, Herein NY a few sqizzers still around and there are always Starlings and English Sparrows to shoot.
Phillu


----------



## Ethan (Oct 6, 2011)

Good kill fella. I'm still hunting the same old rabbits and pheasant/partridge there's not been even a hint of snow to hinder me. I have noticed now though that no rabbits sit north facing behind a hedge row, they all are facing southwards to some degree which down in my local hunting spot has forced me to change the way that I approach the fields. I've never got a pigeon myself, there seems to be a lack of them in the isle of man except in the towns.


----------



## face.xD (Dec 28, 2011)

Pigeon's are pest in my area, I hunt then on my propertu and I have the plenty in my barn.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

philly said:


> Good shooting Face, Herein NY a few sqizzers still around and there are always Starlings and English Sparrows to shoot.
> Phillu


Ahh now we know why our sparrow population is so low, zap those starlings though they are dirty creatures always in the rubbish mucky bloody things.


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

hawk2009 said:


> 'philly' said:
> 
> 
> > Good shooting Face, Herein NY a few sqizzers still around and there are always Starlings and English Sparrows to shoot.Phillu
> ...


Yeah, thats why, some dum dum keeps shooting them !


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

Arctic hare, grouse and ptarmigan with a slingshot. I hope to get a shot at an arctic fox this winter but who can tell.


----------

